# Traditional Text Positions Explained



## Robert Truelove (Aug 6, 2016)

I recently did a livestream on Facebook in the Traditional Text group in which I gave a brief run down of the various positions with in the Traditional Text camp. They are as follows...

1. Majority Text
2. Byzantine Priority
3. F35
4. Textus Receptus Only
5. Textus Receptus Primary

If you've been confused about the differences between this, I hope the video (now copied to my YouTube channel) is a blessing to you...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vdjk_Qp_qY


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you! I find this very helpful.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks for doing this. I've been out of the loop for a while and am not really familiar with Pickering's F35 view.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you, Robert. It was quite helpful.


----------

